# 1 Flavour, 2 Different Tanks, 2 Completely Different Flavours...



## Jebula999

Sup Vapes,

I seem to have just realized something...

I have been using an EgoONE for the past 2 months now, and yesterday i got my hands on a Sigelei 150W and Kangertech Subtank.

The problem i am seeing is that if i put the exact same liquid in both tanks, the EgoONE tank has a ton of flavour and is amazing, while the Kangertech Subtank has nearly no flavour at all... Both run 0.5ohm coils, running my Sigelei at around 20-25 watts. They produce the same cloud and feel. Yet the EgoONE tank seems to perform better as far as flavour goes.



Any ideas on what i can do to improve the flavour more on the Kangertech without sacrificing too much cloud (Not cloud chasing persey, but i like the amount it puts out.)


----------



## Riaz

Hi @Jebula999 

Try upping the watts a little and see what happens.


----------



## Mike

Have you tried upping the wattage on the subtank? Perhaps it needs a bit more power to heat up all the wire and wick, there's a good chance you can crank up the power and get as much flavour and even more clouds out of it.


----------



## Jebula999

If i take it anywhere over 25watts it goes to a dry hit half way through the pull :/ 

I'm using it at 15Watts now and i can take about 3 puffs before the dry taste kicks in


----------



## VapeSnow

I think it's your coil hey. I also had two coils giving me the same problem.


----------



## Riaz

Jebula999 said:


> If i take it anywhere over 25watts it goes to a dry hit half way through the pull :/
> 
> I'm using it at 15Watts now and i can take about 3 puffs before the dry taste kicks in


Then theres definitely something up with the coil.

A 0.5ohm coil should be able to be pumped way over 25W

Do you have any spare coils to swop and see if that helps?


----------



## Jebula999

I have plenty coils, I'm on my 3rd for the day as we speak.

I have used one premade OCC coil, one that i rebuilt, and now i am using the RBA deck with a prebuilt coil


----------



## BumbleBee

Are you using the stock coils or the RBA base? If stock coils then was it new and have you tried another one?


----------



## BumbleBee

Jebula999 said:


> I have plenty coils, I'm on my 3rd for the day as we speak.
> 
> I have used one premade OCC coil, one that i rebuilt, and now i am using the RBA deck with a prebuilt coil


Ah ok, disregard my previous comment. Sounds to me like a juice issue. Are you using a high VG juice?


----------



## Jebula999

I'm using the Clouds of Icarus Cinama, i think its a 70/30.


----------



## BumbleBee

Jebula999 said:


> I'm using the Clouds of Icarus Cinama, i think its a 70/30.


OK, get your hands on a pin and poke a few holes through the cotton in the coil, that should open it up so that the thicker VG juice can flow more freely towards the burny bit in the middle.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rafique

Get the new vocc coils


----------



## VapeSnow

BumbleBee said:


> OK, get your hands on a pin and poke a few holes through the cotton in the coil, that should open it up so that the thicker VG juice can flow more freely towards the burny bit in the middle.


Nice that's a awesome tip. I'm also going to do that. I'm also having problems with my 70/30 blends.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jebula999

BumbleBee said:


> OK, get your hands on a pin and poke a few holes through the cotton in the coil, that should open it up so that the thicker VG juice can flow more freely towards the burny bit in the middle.


Ill give this a shot, Dubz also recommended doing this when i picked up the Mod.

Im currently using the RBA deck atm, when i have ran my liquid dry i will do the conversion back to the coil and let you know what happens.

Thanx for the help


----------



## Jebula999

Rafique said:


> Get the new vocc coils


Have you tried the VOCC coils? My EgoONE's run Vcoils and i like the idea of the straight through airflow


----------



## BumbleBee

Jebula999 said:


> Ill give this a shot, Dubz also recommended doing this when i picked up the Mod.
> 
> Im currently using the RBA deck atm, when i have ran my liquid dry i will do the conversion back to the coil and let you know what happens.
> 
> Thanx for the help


on the RBA deck you just need to get your wicking method right, I only use the RBA. Make sure you have enough wick to fill the coil but not too much that you can't pull it through without moving the coil. If you have the older type RBA deck with the two small channels at the bottom, make sure they are open and not covered by wicking material.


----------



## Ohmen

Jebula999 said:


> Ill give this a shot, Dubz also recommended doing this when i picked up the Mod.
> 
> Im currently using the RBA deck atm, when i have ran my liquid dry i will do the conversion back to the coil and let you know what happens.
> 
> Thanx for the help



You have to get the wicking right when using the RBA base especially since you're using a 70/30 juice. 

That being said I still haven't gotten it right  but will give pancake method a try


----------



## Rafique

The vocc coils are really good, I mean really good. I vape them now at 30w and not one single dry hit I have been through 2 packs already. The old occ ones were bad. If u in northcliff il give you one to try u won't go wrong. I never had much luck with the rba section either. Worked well for abit then got dry hits


----------



## Jebula999

Ohmen said:


> You have to get the wicking right when using the RBA base especially since you're using a 70/30 juice.
> 
> That being said I still haven't gotten it right  but will give pancake method a try


I will be uploading pics now of my coil and wicking.


----------



## Jebula999




----------



## Mike

Less cotton man. I personally aim to make it JUST touch the top of the deck, like barely barely. You basically want the cotton making the smallest seal possible between the holes and the chimney.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Jebula999

I have now changed again, to another rebuilt OCC coil, i made sure there was enough movement for the juice, im running a 1ohm coil at 17watts, and the 2nd intake is a dry hit...

I'm thinking i should just get a different tank.. One better suited for my liking


----------



## Mike

Wicking is tricky man. And wicking on tanks even moreso. It takes some practice I'm afraid but it's way cheaper to just change cotton every day as opposed to using new expensive coils.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jebula999

Mike said:


> Less cotton man. I personally aim to make it JUST touch the top of the deck, like barely barely. You basically want the cotton making the smallest seal possible between the holes and the chimney.


I will give this a try when i get home later, heading off for some chow down soon


----------



## Andre

I tried the previous version of the Subtank Mini. Not the one that comes with the Subox Mini kits (the black and white ones). Could never get good flavour from it. Tried the RBA and the commercial coils. Got rid of it in the end.

The new Mini Subtank is much better. Have only used the VOCC coil so far, so cannot comment on the RBA for it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Jebula999




----------



## Rob Fisher

I have to agree with @Andre here... the old Sub Tank I absolutely hated! The new one is WAY better...


----------



## Jebula999

Guess i will be tank hunting again -_- i was so excited about my new setup.


Thanx all, appreciate the help


----------



## BumbleBee

Jebula999 said:


> View attachment 32211
> View attachment 32212


This wicking looks good, looks like the ends are lightly touching the deck as it should, and the juice channels are clear. Is this still giving you dry hits?

Maybe try a larger inner diameter for your coil. 2.5mm is about the minimum. Try 3 or even better 3.5mm. Do 1 less wrap because of the increased ID. Just remember that the piece of wick will need to be slightly thicker to fit the coil nice and snug. If it's too loose then there will be parts of the coil exposed to air, too tight and the wick gets choked.

Also, thin out the tails of the wick just a tad, this will force the juice to climb the wick instead of just sitting at the bottom looking perplexed.

Another thing to watch for is to be very gentle with the wick, never roll it too tightly or compress it in any way, we want light and fluffy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jebula999

BumbleBee said:


> This wicking looks good, looks like the ends are lightly touching the deck as it should, and the juice channels are clear. Is this still giving you dry hits?
> 
> Maybe try a larger inner diameter for your coil. 2.5mm is about the minimum. Try 3 or even better 3.5mm. Do 1 less wrap because of the increased ID. Just remember that the piece of wick will need to be slightly thicker to fit the coil nice and snug. If it's too loose then there will be parts of the coil exposed to air, too tight and the wick gets choked.
> 
> Also, thin out the tails of the wick just a tad, this will force the juice to climb the wick instead of just sitting at the bottom looking perplexed.
> 
> Another thing to watch for is to be very gentle with the wick, never roll it too tightly or compress it in any way, we want light and fluffy.


I have tried it now. No dry hit actually. But still very little flavour. Of it was a blind tasting I wouldn't be able to tell you what it was. 

I can't make the wattage too tight as now I'm limited to airflow... The RBA on this specific tank seems to be restricyed.. I have a thread going for that issue as well. 

Seems like I won't win

Sent from my LG-D722 using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee

Jebula999 said:


> I have tried it now. No dry hit actually. But still very little flavour. Of it was a blind tasting I wouldn't be able to tell you what it was.
> 
> I can't make the wattage too tight as now I'm limited to airflow... The RBA on this specific tank seems to be restricyed.. I have a thread going for that issue as well.
> 
> Seems like I won't win
> 
> Sent from my LG-D722 using Tapatalk


Yeah, you have the original Subtank, the Subtank Mini that came after that is miles better, but still, yours should perform better than what you're describing.

Ok, here are some more suggestions:

1. Get the coil as close to the airflow hole as possible, not too close or it will short or leak.

2. Space the wraps of your coil. Instead of having your coil compressed rather leave an even space between the wraps, about the same amount of space as the wire is thick.

3. Practice, try different things and see what happens when you change something.

4. Don't lose hope, with enough of suggestion 3 you'll beat this thing

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Hi @Jebula999 

Really pains me to see other guys have trouble with their wicking and their tanks. Hang in there. The advice from the members above is golden. Takes some time but you will get the hang of it. 

Before you get rid of your subtank mini, maybe try one or two other juices as well. Maybe that one you are trying is particularly not tasty on your subtank. I have noticed some juices just taste better in different devices. 

Not saying you shouldnt try other tanks, but just give it another shot or two with some different juice as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jebula999

Silver said:


> Hi @Jebula999
> 
> Really pains me to see other guys have trouble with their wicking and their tanks. Hang in there. The advice from the members above is golden. Takes some time but you will get the hang of it.
> 
> Before you get rid of your subtank mini, maybe try one or two other juices as well. Maybe that one you are trying is particularly not tasty on your subtank. I have noticed some juices just taste better in different devices.
> 
> Not saying you shouldnt try other tanks, but just give it another shot or two with some different juice as well.


No worries man. I will keep on trying. I'm not going to simply throw it away. I will now shop around for my 2nd tank with better knowledge. 

As a test I'll hook everything up without a coil in it. And test how it pulls without anything in the way or blocking the pipes. 

I'll keep trying things and post my progress. Its just trying different things with this tank is a mission. Its not a simple process. So it's getting a tad frustrating.

Sent from my LG-D722 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Jebula999 said:


> No worries man. I will keep on trying. I'm not going to simply throw it away. I will now shop around for my 2nd tank with better knowledge.
> 
> As a test I'll hook everything up without a coil in it. And test how it pulls without anything in the way or blocking the pipes.
> 
> I'll keep trying things and post my progress. Its just trying different things with this tank is a mission. Its not a simple process. So it's getting a tad frustrating.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D722 using Tapatalk



Agreed @Jebula999 - i know the frustration

But when you find a good tank you like and it works well with a few juices you like, then you will be "in the groove"

But tanks can be frustrating sometimes...


----------



## Dubz

The reason why your airflow feels restricted on the rba base vs the normal coil is that on the original Subtank the top cap section used with the rba base, the chimney/pipe has a thinner diameter than the chimney/pipe from the top cap used with the replaceable coils. The new Subtanks don't use the different top caps and therefore the airflow is the same using either the rba base or the replaceable coils.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## method1

I too didn't have much luck with my red/silver subtank mini - lots of dry hits, tried a lot of different approaches and then sold it.
Some people seem to make it work though!


----------



## BumbleBee

Look at the Goblin Mini if you're after flavour. It has single and dual coil options but it's one of those that needs to be wicked just right. Same for the Billow v2 but it's dual coil only.

Definitely get the hang of building and wicking on a single coil tank before you try a dual coil tank, otherwise you're going to get even more frustrated than you are now.

Side note: they say patience is a virtue, it's not, it's a skill and must be learnt

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jebula999

BumbleBee said:


> Look at the Goblin Mini if you're after flavour. It has single and dual coil options but it's one of those that needs to be wicked just right. Same for the Billow v2 but it's dual coil only.
> 
> Definitely get the hang of building and wicking on a single coil tank before you try a dual coil tank, otherwise you're going to get even more frustrated than you are now.
> 
> Side note: they say patience is a virtue, it's not, it's a skill and must be learnt


Haha. I'm not frustrated from building coils or wicking. Its the part of having to clean everything and empty the juice inside and all that sort of thing. I enjoy the coil building and figuring out the wicking side of things

Sent from my LG-D722 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Jebula999 said:


> Haha. I'm not frustrated from building coils or wicking. Its the part of having to clean everything and empty the juice inside and all that sort of thing. I enjoy the coil building and figuring out the wicking side of things
> 
> Sent from my LG-D722 using Tapatalk



If you dont mind dripping, you could get yourself a nice dripper and keep that for coil building and monstrous vaping at home

Then use your Ego one for out and about...


----------



## Jebula999

Silver said:


> If you dont mind dripping, you could get yourself a nice dripper and keep that for coil building and monstrous vaping at home
> 
> Then use your Ego one for out and about...


It's tempting me.... I'm looking for a diff tank and dropped atm

Sent from my LG-D722 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzuq

ive never been a subtank fan. it just didnt work for me as flavour was muted and way too much heat for my liking.

However when i vape of a mates subtank then i enjoy it. its all about the build. 
I work close to where vapemob belville is and would be happy to help you build a coil and wick if you are in the area.

In my opinion the subtank works better in the 0.3 to 0.5 ohm range going up to 35 watts.
I would try to build a 24g 2.5mm ID 7 - 8 wraps coil and run that at 35 watts.


----------



## Jebula999

Marzuq said:


> ive never been a subtank fan. it just didnt work for me as flavour was muted and way too much heat for my liking.
> 
> However when i vape of a mates subtank then i enjoy it. its all about the build.
> I work close to where vapemob belville is and would be happy to help you build a coil and wick if you are in the area.
> 
> In my opinion the subtank works better in the 0.3 to 0.5 ohm range going up to 35 watts.
> I would try to build a 24g 2.5mm ID 7 - 8 wraps coil and run that at 35 watts.


Yeah I'll try some proper builds when I get an RTA or the RDA.

I can't do anything more now as I can't get enough airflow through the thing. So can't increase the wattage. 

I'm going to hunt for vertical coils for this kangertech and give it one last chance.


Next time I go to vapemob I'll definitely give you a shout if I have the new parts. Always good to learn a thing or two

Sent from my LG-D722 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 6ghost9

Jebula999 said:


> Yeah I'll try some proper builds when I get an RTA or the RDA.
> 
> I can't do anything more now as I can't get enough airflow through the thing. So can't increase the wattage.
> 
> I'm going to hunt for vertical coils for this kangertech and give it one last chance.
> 
> 
> Next time I go to vapemob I'll definitely give you a shout if I have the new parts. Always good to learn a thing or two
> 
> Sent from my LG-D722 using Tapatalk



I have not owned a tank since the days of the Aerotank Mega and my brother was recently down with his setup. The man only uses Subtanks and he has the atlantis, atlantis v2, kanger subtank (Original), Smok vct and the Delta 2. We both run Sig 150's and I was more into my Goblin 1.2. Let me tell you that out of all the tanks he had if you are after the flavour the Delta 2 out of those is the way to go. The atlantis 2 with the 1 ohm coil comes close but I was amazed by what that Delta 2 did. 

I am not by any standard saying the Delta 2 is the be all of all tanks. I am just saying from my limited experience with tanks that its my personal flavour tank of note. I have tried all manor of builds on my Goblin and never come remotely close to that flavour. I just worry about buying one here because I am not sure how long the vendors will keep stocking the coils

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jebula999

6ghost9 said:


> I have not owned a tank since the days of the Aerotank Mega and my brother was recently down with his setup. The man only uses Subtanks and he has the atlantis, atlantis v2, kanger subtank (Original), Smok vct and the Delta 2. We both run Sig 150's and I was more into my Goblin 1.2. Let me tell you that out of all the tanks he had if you are after the flavour the Delta 2 out of those is the way to go. The atlantis 2 with the 1 ohm coil comes close but I was amazed by what that Delta 2 did.
> 
> I am not by any standard saying the Delta 2 is the be all of all tanks. I am just saying from my limited experience with tanks that its my personal flavour tank of note. I have tried all manor of builds on my Goblin and never come remotely close to that flavour. I just worry about buying one here because I am not sure how long the vendors will keep stocking the coils


Yeah man, i want to go off the premade coil part. I already own two EgoONE's, and they run coild and have great flavour.

I do like flavour, but im also a half hearted cloud chaser, i like cloud.

I'm going to keep to stick to my guns and go for an RTA and an RDA so i can have the best of both.


Thanx for the reply and input man, much appreciated.


----------



## 6ghost9

Well as far as flavour and clouds go... I have not owned one yet but the hype around the Billow 2 is quiet high at the moment. I had the v1 and although it was the best tank I owned to date as far as flavour goes, it also leaked worse than the Titanic after the iceberg. I replaced that with the Goblin and although it didnt match by any standard I didnt have to worry about half my tank leaking all over my desk when I put it down.


----------



## Jebula999

6ghost9 said:


> Well as far as flavour and clouds go... I have not owned one yet but the hype around the Billow 2 is quiet high at the moment. I had the v1 and although it was the best tank I owned to date as far as flavour goes, it also leaked worse than the Titanic after the iceberg. I replaced that with the Goblin and although it didnt match by any standard I didnt have to worry about half my tank leaking all over my desk when I put it down.


I've read a few articles and reviews on it, apparently the leaking issue has been fixed and airflow has improved on the V2, I haven't heard any BAD words about it as of yet


----------



## Keyaam

6ghost9 said:


> I have not owned a tank since the days of the Aerotank Mega and my brother was recently down with his setup. The man only uses Subtanks and he has the atlantis, atlantis v2, kanger subtank (Original), Smok vct and the Delta 2. We both run Sig 150's and I was more into my Goblin 1.2. Let me tell you that out of all the tanks he had if you are after the flavour the Delta 2 out of those is the way to go. The atlantis 2 with the 1 ohm coil comes close but I was amazed by what that Delta 2 did.
> 
> I am not by any standard saying the Delta 2 is the be all of all tanks. I am just saying from my limited experience with tanks that its my personal flavour tank of note. I have tried all manor of builds on my Goblin and never come remotely close to that flavour. I just worry about buying one here because I am not sure how long the vendors will keep stocking the coils




I own a Delta 2 and have enjoyed it since day 1. Its an awesome atty for flavor and highly underrated. I wish they made a bell cap for it as you cannot see the juice level easily enough. The stock coils can also handle alot of power compared to other commercial tanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jebula999

Rafique said:


> The vocc coils are really good, I mean really good. I vape them now at 30w and not one single dry hit I have been through 2 packs already. The old occ ones were bad. If u in northcliff il give you one to try u won't go wrong. I never had much luck with the rba section either. Worked well for abit then got dry hits


Sorry i didn't respond, im actually based in Cape Town, so can't take you up on the offer.

I can't seem to find a seller of the VOCC coils... where did you purchase your's from?


----------



## Rafique

Jebula999 said:


> Sorry i didn't respond, im actually based in Cape Town, so can't take you up on the offer.
> 
> I can't seem to find a seller of the VOCC coils... where did you purchase your's from?


cool, from vape king

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jebula999

Thanx for all the input guys, waiting on my VOCC coils, will give them a try when they get here.

Would like to give a grand shout to @Marzuq for hooking me up with a Billow V2 today, i am extremely happy with it, cannot even force a dry hit and the thing tastes amazing! Thanks man for helping me out while i get started and all the advice you gave me!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Great stuff @Marzuq!


----------



## Jebula999

Rafique said:


> cool, from vape king


Thanx man, ordered me a pack of 5, shall see how it goes.


Mods can close this thread now


----------



## Jebula999

Rafique said:


> cool, from vape king


Just received my VOCC coils, and i must say, doing quite well.

Maybe there is hope for the beast of a Subtank.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rafique

They don't last very long in my opinion but they vape well


----------



## Jebula999

Rafique said:


> They don't last very long in my opinion but they vape well


I've decided not to use the tank in the end, the tank still has a fair amount of liquid in it when the coil no longer can suck more up, poor design IMHO.

Thanx for all the input you and the others gave me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

